# Disinfecting sponge filter after a death



## crazylilrockerchiq (Jul 11, 2014)

My little guy that I had for three weeks died the other night... I had him in with a sponge filter right around the time he showed symptoms of being sick, so I know the filter needs to be sterilized. I'm just not really sure how to do it. I would get a new one, but this unit is brand new and it seems like a waste to throw out something I used for about 2 days. Anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I would buy a new one. I'm not even sure there is a safe way to clean it. I don't think it will hold up to boiling. You would have a heck of a time rinsing out bleach or vinegar, it is a sponge after all.

Luckily they are cheap.


----------



## crazylilrockerchiq (Jul 11, 2014)

I figured as much, but I just wanted to be sure. It just felt like a waste more than expense because I just got the darn thing, lol.

Oh well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I just chuck mine into boiling water and then let them dry out in the sun until they are completely dry. Unless it was something like myco, I would think this would kill the majority of nasties.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd just do a very thorough wash after a very diluted bleach dip. If your worried about a disease but don't want a new filter, you can keep the filter cycled with doses of pure ammomia each day (don't over feed your be if ial bacteria, it can die from too much 'food' just like a fish) and wait 4-6 weeks. There will be no lingering nasties left at that point. Keep up on the usual water change schedul and do.a 100-200% water change when ready to add a new fish.
I did this when I lost my betta and new otos to an unknown diseas an oto brought home. Kept the tank cycled with ammonia and out no fish in for a month. When I added fish again everything went well.

Honestly you probably don't need to do anything,the disease that lingers in a tank without a host for upto a month (columnaris) is pretty noticeable with its symptoms before death.


----------



## crazylilrockerchiq (Jul 11, 2014)

I already dumped my water, so I have to start a cycle all over again. And how diluted should I make the bleach solution? I might also try boiling it like Little said. 

On a side note, what does columnaris look like? He may have had it, but I really wouldn't know how to diagnose it.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

crazylilrockerchiq said:


> I already dumped my water, so I have to start a cycle all over again. And how diluted should I make the bleach solution? I might also try boiling it like Little said.
> 
> On a side note, what does columnaris look like? He may have had it, but I really wouldn't know how to diagnose it.


Boil over bleach. I still would recommend chucking it just to be safe.

Columnaris 
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Diseases/columnaris.php


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with Mike - I'd chuck it. They are cheap enough that it wouldn't be worth the risk to me. There is just so much information that we don't know about fish diseases...


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Forgive the back track, but do you know your water parameters, in particular ammonia, nitrate and nitrate? Was the tank cycled?

Where did you get your Betta from? Was a Petco / Petsmart rescue?

When he died, do you remember how he looked, meaning his gills, discoloration of scales, fins... anything really.

Finally, I would be very surprised if the filter had anything to do with it. It could have been just a coincidence; however, if you do sterilize the sponge, keep in mind you will have to re-cycle the tank as it will kill off any BB that it already growing in it.

Best wishes


----------



## crazylilrockerchiq (Jul 11, 2014)

No, I don't know the parameter. I also was stupid and didn't cycle the tank.... Won't be making that mistake again. When I started to see symptoms, I changed the water completely and was doing daily changes until he died. I took out the filter while he was sick because he wasn't swimming well. The last two days I was treating him with triple sulfa. He was from Walmart and I had had him for three weeks. I did move him to a new tank, so honestly, it could have been anything. 

Here's a link to the thread I posted about him in the Diseases and Emergencies section.. Pictures of him on his last day are included: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=473585


----------



## crazylilrockerchiq (Jul 11, 2014)

Also, thanks for all the advice everyone, and for the link, MikeG14.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That _could_ have been columnaris (the fuzziness on the fins and body could be columnaris or simply excess slime coat production cause by something else), but the pictures are a bit hard to tell. Since it is often very difficult to determine the cause of death without a full necropsy with lab work, I will stick to my original advice to chuck it.


----------

